# 2011 430N Sirius Travel Link Update



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Just an FYI - owners of 2011 Routans with the 430N Joybox/MyGig (Garmin Navigation) with code RHB on the bottom right can update the radio to the latest software released back in April that enables Sirius Travel Link. Please note Sirius Travel Link does not include Sirius Traffic, which is only supported by the 730N.

Here's the thread on the MyGig Forums with download links - RHB Update thread

Direct Links (only need one of em)
RAR file
Alternate RAR link
ZIP file
ISO file

Sirius Travel Link adds


Travel LinkTM Weather — National and Local Weather
Travel LinkTM Fuel Prices
Travel LinkTM Sports Scores
Travel LinkTM Movie Listings
Travel LinkTM Stocks



Sirius Travel Link

I updated mine yesterday and it takes a sec - don't be afraid when the screen goes black, its part of the update process. Instructions are in the download ZIP file.


----------



## mr.mms (Sep 13, 2011)

I've tried to do the update but it failed kept rebooting for over 10minutes after I said yes to update the version. Now the system does not work at all. The screen is off it does not accept load cd, nothing works, can somebody please help!

Update: OK i figured out how I missed up: I used DVD instead of DVD. This post did the same mistake:http://www.wranglerforum.com/f33/problem-updating-rhb-radio-100402.html

then, I had to remove the M12 fuse to reset my radio so it can accept new CD with the update. The update worked with the CD and all is funtional with the travellink working.


----------



## rkannan333 (Feb 6, 2012)

2009 VW Routan owners can install this Travel link update?
Will it work? please reply.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Travel Link is only on 2011's and 2012's


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

It only works on systems with the 430N navigation with radio code RHB in the bottom right corner only.


----------



## rkannan333 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response.
What is the radio number in 2009 Routan SEL Premium?
I checked the manual, it shows RER/8YS.
Please let me know, if you know the radio number.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rkannan333 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> What is the radio number in 2009 Routan SEL Premium?
> I checked the manual, it shows RER/8YS.
> Please let me know, if you know the radio number.


You should have the RER, lower righthand corner below the USB port.


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

For anyone else with the RBZ radio (touchscreen w/ Sirius, no nav) this Travel Link update disc will work for RBZ radios too. 

I was on version 20.02.01 and having trouble activating Sirius and found out there was an update. 

I burned the ISO (link is above in first post) to a DVD and the update was pretty straight forward. Took about 5-10 minutes to do the update. 

Im now on version 23.04.41 and it has completely fixed the issue I was having, not sure why though lol.


----------

